# Anyone replace their Dereelight fwd clickie with a reverse?



## Phaserburn (Oct 1, 2009)

If so, where did you get it? What was involved in swapping? I love my Dereelights, but I think the mode change works better with a reverse clickie rather than the forward one.


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 13, 2009)

Jeez, really?

:thinking:


----------



## carbine15 (Nov 13, 2009)

Aren't the dereelight forward switches super squishy spongy soft? I don't blame you for swapping them out.


----------



## SCEMan (Nov 13, 2009)

carbine15 said:


> Aren't the dereelight forward switches super squishy spongy soft? I don't blame you for swapping them out.



The DBS/CLIH switches are very firm - as good as any IMHO. 

I did try an unknown reverse clicky in a DBS v3 tailcap but it didn't change modes reliably. Probably not a good match as I had to reconfigure things to make it fit.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 19, 2010)

I can tell you what won't work: the reverse clickie from a Solarforce L2R (2AA). Just got my L2R, just tried both switcheroos. The L2R's tailcap won't thread on more than 2 or 3 threads. The Dereelight's reverse clickie DOES thread onto the L2R's tailcap threads (roughly), but when I clicked it, the Malkoff M030WF drop-in failed to light up. 

What I want is a forward clickie for my Solarforce L2R--ideally, a bushing that can be threaded onto to L2R's tail threads to accept the larger Solarforce tailcaps. I'm about to post an appeal in the Solarforce lego thread, once I find it.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 21, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> If so, where did you get it? What was involved in swapping? I love my Dereelights, but I think the mode change works better with a reverse clickie rather than the forward one.


 

My Javelin clicky was too firm for me even after putting a piece of rubber inside it so I put the pill from it into an L2 with a reverse clicky. When Dereelight comes out with a tactical tail with the clicky better exposed I'll put that on my Javelin and get a single mode XP-G drop in. I got the 3 way and with the forward clicky it was always changing modes when I didn't want it to.


----------



## SCEMan (Mar 24, 2010)

I cobbled together a reverse clicky from spare parts for my CL1Hv4 (MC-E) and I love it. Simple, reliable mode changes and smooth operation. I can't understand why Dereelight hasn't offered this easy option...

Personally I like all my tailcap activated multi-mode lights to be reverse clicky as I don't consider them "tactical". The only exception would be my cherished Mc2CS-equipped 6Ps.


----------

